# Harlequin Coffee and Tea



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

I have been to York for the last few days and just happened across this coffee shop in Kings Square. The coffee was first class ( it was Hasbeans and his own blend) and when I commented it was so much better than I could make Gordon the owner presumably offered for me to come back for some instruction later in the day.

He was true to his word and his passion for coffee showed through, he must have spent half an hour or more showing me the ropes on his commercial machine it was most enlightening. Anyway all I can say is if you're in the area give it a try.

Gaz

nice cakes and tea too


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

I've not been to York for a while, but I know where to go for a coffee on my next visit. Cheers.


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

I will remember that one too

Don


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

Forgot to mention gordon even said that if I lived nearby I could bring my Gaggia in and he would run through some shots with that. I tried the techniques at home and my shots have improved dramatically already, compared to what they were anyway

Gaz


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Wow - sounds like a great guy. Let's see if I can find my rucksack...


----------

